# Obama Pushing Shooters Off Public Lands



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/washington-whispers/2011/11/16/obama-pushing-shooters-off-public-lands


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

See what happens when people raise their voices:

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/washington-whispers/2011/11/17/shooters-heard-interior-will-not-ban-target-practice


----------

